# KYB AGX but still body roll



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

I recently bought and installed some KYB AGX on my car and at a solo event this weekend, I noticed that my car still had some body roll that was significant. I havent tried to put them to the highest settting yet, but I doubt it will resolve the body roll. The springs are OEM and all I have is a Vibrant STB. I ordered an active tuning RSTB and I hope it will help reduce the body roll. Howeverm, if I had to chose between Eibach pro-kit and suspension technique front and rear sway bars as a next mod, which should I go for. I've heard great things about the suspension technique sway bars about how flat the cornering was even with used near shot OEM struts.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

the swaybars should eliminate the body roll. i am gonna get just the rear swaybar, cause if you put both, it will give abit much understeer.


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Yap*



jingjing said:


> the swaybars should eliminate the body roll. i am gonna get just the rear swaybar, cause if you put both, it will give abit much understeer.



That it was I thought. For the understeer, you can compensate by adjusting the sway bars, the suspension techniques are ajustable, or by playing around witht the setting on the AGX's, or by ajusting your tire pressure. Finally, a 1993 NX1600 in stock configuration as a tendandy to oversteer, so when you control for it, it gives a balanced feel to the car. Anyways, I spent yesterday doing a road course, skidpad and slalom and there are ways to adjust your car to be neutral, oversteer or understeer.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

If you are using them for SOLO you should convert them to coilovers with a Ground Control kit.

Couple things to read... 

This first one covers everything.. including setup recommendations for SOLO Classes 

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php

AGX GC install


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september01/suspension.shtml


----------



## 1993NX1600canadian (Jun 11, 2003)

*Yes but...*



myoung said:


> If you are using them for SOLO you should convert them to coilovers with a Ground Control kit.
> 
> Couple things to read...
> 
> ...



I thought about buying a ground control coil over kit, but, well, for one thing they are pretty expensive and I dont really think I need to adjust my ride height. In any case, I will tune my suspension setup by gauging the tire pressure, the AGX's different ajustement, the suspension technique sway bar ajustements and my car's alignement. Anyways, I will be getting some Eibach pro-kit in a month or two. 

Thanks for the links :cheers:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1993NX1600canadian said:


> I thought about buying a ground control coil over kit, but, well, for one thing they are pretty expensive and I dont really think I need to adjust my ride height. In any case, I will tune my suspension setup by gauging the tire pressure, the AGX's different ajustement, the suspension technique sway bar ajustements and my car's alignement. Anyways, I will be getting some Eibach pro-kit in a month or two.
> 
> Thanks for the links :cheers:


GC's can be found for about $150 more than the Prokits..


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

any1 have part nums for the rear agxs?


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

might wanna check your local auto parts stores. autozone or western auto specificly.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

The Sinister Sentra might help you out on this too!

Nice to see another Canadian B13!

G


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

*try this*

floor bar 
it works for mine car abit at fast corners i have a 94 altima


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

1993NX1600canadian said:


> I recently bought and installed some KYB AGX on my car and at a solo event this weekend, I noticed that my car still had some body roll that was significant. I havent tried to put them to the highest settting yet, but I doubt it will resolve the body roll.


Actually, setting the AGX's higher will reduce the amount of body roll. The damping adjustment system on those dampers primarily adjusts rebound, which is directly related to how much roll you'll feel.

You are correct in assuming that it won't eliminate the problem though. The stock springs are a bit too soft for that.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

talking about replying to old threads... 10 months ago guys


----------

